# Reo's are dangerous death traps



## E.T. (8/12/16)

They are just dangerous barely any safety. the worst mod ever. I wil do the community a huge favour and take them off your hands. I wil even pay you a small fee for my humble service.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 6 | Creative 2 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Christos (8/12/16)

How about you make my reo and Woodvil an offer. I highly doubt they will accept. 

Good click bait title. most certainly got me

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (8/12/16)

Ha ha yes it has served it's purpose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/12/16)

Smooth 






I approve this thread, Reos are terrible and should be shipped to both E.T and myself, mostly myself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (8/12/16)

@E.T. and immediately you got the attention of all the Reonauts. Cool dude. But I think I will keep mine safe. Thanks for the offer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/16)

Tell you what guys, send me your daughters, permanently, and I _might _send a Reo your way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (8/12/16)

post: 473356 said:


> Tell you what guys, send me your daughters, permanently, and I _might _send a Reo your way


 He he no daugter yet but sen my your reo in advance and i might send you a daughter in future

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (8/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Tell you what guys, send me your daughters, permanently, and I _might _send a Reo your way



Sorry @Viper_SA my daughters are still too young for trading... one is 4yrs and the other one is 3weeks old.
Plus I think the wifey might pick up they missing..
Will you accept a moderately used kidney?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (9/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Tell you what guys, send me your daughters, permanently, and I _might _send a Reo your way


Do you accept sisters?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Michaelsa (9/12/16)

I can give you my soul for a reo? 

Only joking 

Traded that for my serpent

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (9/12/16)

@Viper_SA you're welcome to my daughter - heck I'll even pay delivery! 

(Worn out and exhausted father of a sassy, stubborn, contrary, A-grade tantrum throwing 2 year-old)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## E.T. (9/12/16)

My quite elaborate ploy worked, my second Reo is on its way. Thanks to a great forum member.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Caveman (9/12/16)

Since you could not possibly handle that many Reo's @E.T. and I wouldn't want you to have so many possible explosive devices in your possession, I will gladly offer my service to help you in this endeavor. I would simply ask that I get to keep 1, for science of course

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jos (9/12/16)

Reo's suck.......

But I think I need more



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (9/12/16)

E.T. said:


> My quite elaborate ploy worked, my second Reo is on its way. Thanks to a great forum member.
> 
> View attachment 78131


no fair... My pleadings for a SL get ignored

But ENJOY @E.T. , lucky bugger!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (9/12/16)

The secret porcupine will have to do his thing here.......#screwyoutinypic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

Witchcraft! How is it you post subliminal posts and get an SL , I post a WANTED ad and not even one bite on a SL , no fair .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia (9/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Witchcraft! How is it you post subliminal posts and get an SL , I post a WANTED ad and not even one bite on a SL , no fair .....


I know @Daniel, it hurts, deep... I'll now just go sulk in my corner...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## E.T. (9/12/16)

@Caramia @Daniel just the luck of the draw i presume.


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

The Reo is a remarkable device
And my RM2 with a thin gauge paracoil is still the best tobacco MTL vape I have had.

Nearly 3 years of using them and not even a sausage of a problem 

Love them to bits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/12/16)

Silver said:


> The Reo is a remarkable device
> And my RM2 with a thin gauge paracoil is still the best tobacco MTL vape I have had.
> 
> Nearly 3 years of using them and not even a sausage of a problem
> ...



Seriously, thanks for sharing that @Silver

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/16)

Silver said:


> The Reo is a remarkable device
> And my RM2 with a thin gauge paracoil is still the best tobacco MTL vape I have had.
> 
> Nearly 3 years of using them and not even a sausage of a problem
> ...


Hahaha "not even a sausage of a problem". I have never heard this saying before 

But I'm definitely going to start using it!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KarlDP (9/12/16)

HAHAHA thought this thread is gonna attract lots of attention


----------



## GregF (9/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Hahaha "not even a sausage of a problem". I have never heard this saying before
> 
> But I'm definitely going to start using it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


It's got me wondering what problems @Silver has had with his sausage

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

Well , seems my bitching has paid off  .... will post in Vape Mail soon muhahahahaha!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (9/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Well , seems my bitching has paid off  .... will post in Vape Mail soon muhahahahaha!



Tell us more


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/16)

Ive never had a Reo nor can i ever afford one. But for interest sake, why do people go so nuts for them?


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

E.T. said:


> Tell us more



Eh NO ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (9/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive never had a Reo nor can i ever afford one. But for interest sake, why do people go so nuts for them?



I was getting tired of the need to upgrade tanks and mods the whole time, bought a minikin V2 used it at max 40w so it was a waste for me. I havent had the reo long but it a simple basic device just coil wick fill and vape. but i guess most mechs are that way. I was interested in the squonking aspect.


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive never had a Reo nor can i ever afford one. But for interest sake, why do people go so nuts for them?



Never say never ..... 

From personal experience , I have gone through a plethora of devices , tanks ..... and the Reo through thick and thin , bad and worse has been my stalwart device. No frills , no fuss , pop a fresh battery in and away you go. I actually stopped vaping for a while and considered selling the Reo , but thankfully I never did..... Lagertha has been my rock since the beginning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T. (9/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Eh NO ....



Ok.... douche

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

E.T. said:


> Ok.... douche



Hah I'm sure that's a typo and you meant touche  , let's just say Lagertha is getting a white and light cousin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Never say never .....
> 
> From personal experience , I have gone through a plethora of devices , tanks ..... and the Reo through thick and thin , bad and worse has been my stalwart device. No frills , no fuss , pop a fresh battery in and away you go. I actually stopped vaping for a while and considered selling the Reo , but thankfully I never did..... Lagertha has been my rock since the beginning.


Nah man, for me it will be never, single parent to 2 kids, budget needs to be spent more wiseley


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

GregF said:


> It's got me wondering what problems @Silver has had with his sausage



Not a single problem @GregF !!!
Lol


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nah man, for me it will be never, single parent to 2 kids, budget needs to be spent more wiseley



My Reos are the single most cost effective devices I own, 2years running and still vaping strong. 
The only other sqounker to compete IMHO is the Coppervape, although not as safe as a Reo (hot spring baby) but due to it's price point its hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## spiv (10/12/16)

DoubleD said:


> My Reos are the single most cost effective devices I own, 2years running and still vaping strong.
> The only other sqounker to compete IMHO is the Coppervape, although not as safe as a Reo (hot spring baby) but due to it's price point its hard to beat.



What purpose does the hot spring serve? I'd imagine that it's for if the battery gets too hot, the spring connection to the base melts and breaks the circuit. 
Looking at my Reo mini, because the battery is enclosed, it makes sense. But for the Coppervape, could you not just pull the top off?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (10/12/16)

spiv said:


> What purpose does the hot spring serve? I'd imagine that it's for if the battery gets too hot, the spring connection to the base melts and breaks the circuit.
> Looking at my Reo mini, because the battery is enclosed, it makes sense. But for the Coppervape, could you not just pull the top off?


Hot spring is for shorts etc and collapses yes. Not sure behind the mechanics of it. I think by the time there's a short might be too late


----------



## Caramia (10/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Well , seems my bitching has paid off  .... will post in Vape Mail soon muhahahahaha!


And what am I, invisible? 
Or not enough !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

Hope you enjoy it though @Daniel


----------



## DoubleD (10/12/16)

spiv said:


> What purpose does the hot spring serve? I'd imagine that it's for if the battery gets too hot, the spring connection to the base melts and breaks the circuit.
> Looking at my Reo mini, because the battery is enclosed, it makes sense. But for the Coppervape, could you not just pull the top off?



You are spot on about the hot spring. All it does is, collapse to break connection when the battery starts getting hot.
As for the copper vape, sure I suppose you can just pull the cap if the battery goes thermal but the same goes for any mod out there. The difference in the Reo is, it has a safety measure in place, enter the hot spring...again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/12/16)

Caramia said:


> And what am I, invisible?
> Or not enough !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
> 
> Hope you enjoy it though @Daniel



I see your pain 

If I were you, I'd put up a wanted ad for a Reo and on top of that watch the classifieds closely, Reos pop up from time to time but you need to act quick, Reos are the fastest selling in the classifieds, Ive seen them sell in less than 2mins of going up


----------



## Daniel (10/12/16)

DoubleD said:


> I see your pain
> 
> If I were you, I'd put up a wanted ad for a Reo and on top of that watch the classifieds closely, Reos pop up from time to time but you need to act quick, Reos are the fastest selling in the classifieds, Ive seen them sell in less than 2mins of going up


Nope that does not work post some sexy pictures and I'm sure you will have someone helping you out soon. Thats what I did although in private

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Nope that does not work post some sexy pictures and I'm sure you will have someone helping you out soon. Thats what I did although in private









There you go @Daniel , now send @Caramia your Reo

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Caramia (10/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Nope that does not work post some sexy pictures and I'm sure you will have someone helping you out soon. Thats what I did although in private


Hmmm, maybe I should have been a DUDE?
So, thanx for the brilliant idea @DoubleD (sexy pics of me = LOL, not gonna happen, haven't you seen the "Lounge" posts on "older gals"?).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

